# Israel-Palestine (Israel-Arab) situation



## Faun (May 14, 2009)

Okay guys, so this time lets have debate over it. I have done a lot of research over both sides and found that Israel should exist. Though initially I was in favor of Palestine.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So lets start from the British Mandate(1920-1948 ):

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/BritishMandatePalestine1920.png

The whole area was under British control. Intitially Jews-Arabs relations were peaceful but later 1921 Arabs initiated war. This time Britishers tried to settle down the conflict Transjordan came into existence from 1923 and finally became fully independent in 1946. 

So 77% land was given to Arabs as a token of peace and rest 33% was left for Jews.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now in 1929 another riot broke out mostly instigated by Al-Amin, a Palestinian Arab, the leader of Muslims during British Mandate, during the years of World War II he was involved in recruiting Arab support for Nazi Germany.

More violence peaked at 1936-1939 Arab revolt.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0b/Bundesarchiv_Bild_146-1980-036-05,_Amin_al_Husseini_bei_bosnischen_SS-Freiwilligen.jpg


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jewish terrorism in Palestine antagonized the British, and by February 1947 Arab-Jewish communications had collapsed. Britain, anxious to rid itself of the problem, set the United Nations in motion, formally requesting on April 2, 1947, that the U.N. General Assembly set up the Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP). This committee recommended that the British mandate over Palestine be ended and that the territory be partitioned into two states. Jewish reaction was mixed--some wanted control of all of Palestine; others realized that partition spelled hope for their dream of a homeland.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now lets have a look at the UN resolution 181 to solve the problem and appease Palestinitan Arabs.

UNSCOP recommended an end to the British Mandate and the partitioning of the area. However, the partition plan was directed only at the 23% of the original Mandate that was left after the British subdivision that gave 77% to create the Arab territory of Transjordan. Of the remaining 23%, 56% was allocated to a Jewish state, 42% to an Arab state, and an international zone for the holy places in and around Jerusalem was allocated 2%.

So its like that Jews already gave a hel lot of land to Arabs, 77% of the original land. And now they were ready to divide remaining 23% too to appease Arabs.

I can relate this plan to India-Pakistan partition, but IMO this plan was worse than what we had.


Here is a pic of the UN Resolution 181 in 1947:

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/97/UN_Partition_Plan_For_Palestine_1947.png


The area designated as a Jewish state was over 75% desert; it had a population of 498,000 Jews and 325,000 Arabs. The proposed Arab state area had 807,000 Arab inhabitants and 10,000 Jewish inhabitants. The international trusteeship regime in Jerusalem would have a population of 100,000 Jews and 105,000 Arabs.

 On November 29, 1947, the UN General Assembly, in its 128th plenary session, by a two-thirds vote (33 to 13 with Britain and nine others abstaining) passed Resolution 181 partitioning Palestine into two states, one Jewish and one Arab. The Jewish community of Palestine jubilantly accepted partition despite the small size and strategic vulnerability of the proposed state. Not only were the West Bank and Gaza Strip not included, but also Jerusalem, most of the Galilee in the North and parts of the Negev desert in the South were excluded.

After the vote was announced, the six Arab delegations of Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, and Yemen stormed out threatening war and the annihilation of the Palestinian Jews. Pakistan's delegation followed suit. The Arab national movement in Palestine, as well as all the Arab states, angrily rejected partition. They demanded the entire country for themselves and threatened to resist partition by force. Had they accepted the UN proposal in 1947, the independent Palestinian Arab state, covering an area much larger than Judea and Samaria (the West Bank) and Gaza, would have been created along with Israel. Instead, they rejected the plan and launched a war to destroy the nascent Jewish state.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So it were Jews who compromised at all fronts, they first gave up 77% land of British Mandate to Arabs as a gesture of peace and amity. That failed too.

Then they were happy to have half of the left 23% but there also Arabs were not happy, they wanted it all.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Let us suppose that a 2 state solution come to an existence between Israel and Palestine. What will happen ?

To answer this question lets us see India-Pakistan history after Pakistan came into existence. It is devising every plan to break down whole India during many outright wars and proxy wars. The main hub of Terrorism.

1971, Pakistani massacred their own brother because they thought that Bangladeshis were too Indian. Within 260 days 3.0 Million innocent people were killed in Bangladesh, mostly intellectuals, professors, students etc. 0.4 Million women were raped.

After India stepped in to stop this massacre, 90,000 Pakistani soldiers and Razakars surrendered. But none of the have ever put on a trial by Pakistan till now, they are living as respectable citizen enjoying pension. Remember these were the people who did the fasted genocide in Bangladesh.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Palestine is no different than Pakistan. Lets have a look at the law in there:

*Palestinian handed death sentence on selling lands to Israelis*
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/8024281.stm

post to be continued...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 14, 2009)

hate porkistan...no use debating over it

isreal palestine is comparable to ltte-lanka issue

only peaceful negotiations can solve probs


----------



## dips_view (May 14, 2009)

hello ichi.
               you researched and decided Israel should exits and Palestine does not.so hats of to you.lets wait and prey for poor Palestinian because they does not deserve any right and must be eliminated.long live Israel..

and please give your valuable source of information.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> hate porkistan...no use debating over it
> 
> isreal palestine is comparable to ltte-lanka issue
> 
> only peaceful negotiations can solve probs



How can peaceful negotiations can be done if Fatah (seemingly moderate party in Palestine) is not ready to recognize Israel ?

*israelinsider.ning.com/video/fatah-still-refuses-to-1


You seem to forget that West Bank was called Judeo and Samaria before. Jeusalem is an important place for jews. Its like a place of conflict, same as we have kashmir.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2009)

dips_view said:


> hello ichi.
> you researched and decided Israel should exits and Palestine does not.so hats of to you.lets wait and prey for poor Palestinian because they does not deserve any right and must be eliminated.long live Israel..
> 
> and please give your valuable source of information.



Those are well known mandates and resolutions, care to read history.


----------

